# Which platen sizese most used/



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

We are very close to purchasing our first DTG machine of A2 size, what platen sizes would you recommend is best to use when catering from adults down to babies?

Regards,

AJLA


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

6 x 6 platens are available on some models, But as someone who does a LOT of infantwear, if you can't find what you want, use a 4x4 or 6x6 etc, ceramic tile, with a piece of double sided carpet tape to hold it in place. That allows the seams of the small garment to lay below the printhead.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

About 2 years ago, I did an online survey. One of the questions was specifically on which platens dtg users found valuable. Here are the results. 

Hope this helps!

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Also, here are the open responses to the question.

Mark


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

AJLA said:


> We are very close to purchasing our first DTG machine of A2 size, what platen sizes would you recommend is best to use when catering from adults down to babies?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AJLA


From experience adult shirts are printed mostly around a4 up to full size which is normally covered by the standard platen. If you want to print infants make sure your choice comes with a youth option included. 

I have used nearly every printer available and yes I am biased but if the shirt is clamped in some way rather than left to flap around it is better. This is nearly impossible unless the printer comes with pre made platens.


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Thank you guys - good information.

Regards,

AJLA


----------

